# Whats your best bit of kit??



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Whats the thing on your boat, equipment wise, that gives you the most enjoyment to use?
It might be something you have bought and exactly fits what you needed and you still get a smile remembering your good decision. Maybe its an engine, a winch handle, dinghy... It could be anything.

I pulled my electrical tool kit out the other day and just smiled when I saw that I now have the perfect kit that makes electrical jobs a dream to do, some of the tools are old, some new, some not used often, and all in my custom tool roll.


So while I play with my kit, tell us about yours


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I think I'd have to say my battery powered drill/screwdriver.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Without a doubt, it's our Link 10 battery monitor. 

I can't tell you how many arguments we have NOT had because of lights or other electrical use. 

Greg


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Hard to beat the Makita screwdriver but I gotta say that after trying to coax my prop off a few weeks ago to change out the cutlass bearing (conventional large prop pullers do not fit), I finally, in exasperation, made up some extended arms for my standard wheel puller. It pulled the prop lickety split I am glad to now have that in my toolbox.


----------



## HR28sailor (Feb 11, 2010)

I made a Polaris out of a chart rose, made a sight for it out of brass. I love taking relative 
bearings with it.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

my thrift store oil lamp best $10 i ever spent
a Denn Hahn trawler jr


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Whats the thing on your boat, equipment wise, that gives you the most enjoyment to use?
> It might be something you have bought and exactly fits what you needed and you still get a smile remembering your good decision. Maybe its an engine, a winch handle, dinghy... It could be anything.
> 
> I pulled my electrical tool kit out the other day and just smiled when I saw that I now have the perfect kit that makes electrical jobs a dream to do, some of the tools are old, some new, some not used often, and all in my custom tool roll.
> ...


Where is the high dollar multimeter?


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Battery Powered Milwaukee Right Angle Drill. With a winch bit it converts all 11 winches on the boat to "electric". Absent the winch bit, it is a great power grinder, sander, polisher. It is, of course, a great drill; with a boring tip a great ice shaver/blender and with a mixing paddle/galley wisk a great, albeit heavy, mixer.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

We're still enamored of our new engine. Sounds dumb but it's in my favorite color and I like to keep it clean and happy.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Our girl has a complete cockpit enclosure with solar panels over. Wonderful in cold wet weather but in summer a sauna. We added roll up curtains that extend out to the lifelines on the side and aft pullpit at the stern. Keeps the cockpit well dry even in pouring rain while allowing good flow through ventilation and shades from the afternoon sun. 

I wish I had some pics but alas no.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Whats the thing on your boat, equipment wise, that gives you the most enjoyment to use?
> It might be something you have bought and exactly fits what you needed and you still get a smile remembering your good decision. Maybe its an engine, a winch handle, dinghy... It could be anything.


Mark, you're gonna love this one 

My Sailomat _WINDVANE_... I'll never tire of watching that thing in action, some of the best $ I've ever spent...

)


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

svHyLyte said:


> Battery Powered Milwaukee Right Angle Drill. With a winch bit it converts all 11 winches on the boat to "electric". Absent the winch bit, it is a great power grinder, sander, polisher. It is, of course, a great drill; with a boring tip a great ice shaver/blender and with a mixing paddle/galley wisk a great, albeit heavy, mixer.


Nearly the same. I have a 120v 1/2" Milwaukee Right Angle Drill and a winch bit. It's a joy to turn on the inverter and raise the sails with it. Massive torque and I never need to worry if the battery is charged! A couple of weeks ago we were buddy boating with friends for a week in the SVI. Leaving the marina I had both sails up and trimmed in a couple of minutes while they were still trying to get their main up. I may have lied and told them I was just really strong. I was far enough away they couldn't see or didn't notice that I was "cheating".


----------



## jwing (Jun 20, 2013)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Whats the thing on your boat, equipment wise, that gives you the most enjoyment to use?
> .. It could be anything.


The first and strongest thing that comes to mind is my combination bottle opener/corkscrew.

But that seems too trite. I'll go with my Sharpie permanent marker. I've recorded nut/bolt sizes right at the bolt and for tools that have dedicated uses, I've written their function right on the tools. I also have a table of boat fittings and the tool sizes they require written on the inside of my toolbox's lid.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

Right now, I'd say it's my dodger/bimini canvas. It was high on our list for the new boat and the PO (or at least his canvas shop) did a great job.

My Admiral loves it and wants to spend time on board.

That's win/win.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

For me it's gotta be my Ferrari. Our Zodiac, Classic Mark 1 with a 15 hp 4 stroke outboard.
This is NOT a RIB, but a true inflatable boat (105#'s plus motor) and it's more fun than a barrel of monkeys to drive. Never mind it's usefulness, but on a hot, still, summer's day in the tropics, we just hop in the dink and crank her up til we have twenty knots of tradewinds going, and cruise around for a few hours. Almost as good as A/C.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Fujinon FMTRX binoculars. Incredible optics--you can use them on a dark night.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Ten watt solar panel and tablet computer. Batteries are always charged when I get to the boat, and I no longer have to use an inverter to run my computer. I'm all 12 volt now and the tablet uses a lot less power than my old laptop. Also doubles as a chart plotter. 

Picked up a strip of LEDs from an auto parts store. I use them to light up my cockpit at night. I feel safer sleeping at anchor with the boat all lit up.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

ATN MastClimber.....went up the mast once in the first seven years I owned the boat, been up over a dozen times in the last 6 months, sometimes just to enjoy the view.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

My rigging and sails? Can I say that? Am I the only sailor on here?

If not those, then the best kit on here is the GF.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

Lots of equipment onboard I love ❤ but the simple one that makes light of work and put a smile &#55357;&#56842; on my face would have to be the tensioner I made for the alternator belt. It's a simple wire tensioning screw. All I did was to cut off part of the ring of each screws to make a 2 finger fork &#55356;&#57204; that sits nicely on curve of the pulleys. . by turning the bottle screw I could easily push the pulleys apart.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Without a doubt it is my black inflatable anchor ball. I get a huge amount of smug satisfaction knowing that, in this little area of seamanship, I am more seamanlike than the average bear.  Hard to explain, but I just love the unnecessary step of hoisting it.

I will mention that for the first 2 years I was hoisting it, I was doing it incorrectly, by not hoisting it in the forward rigging as required. So much for smug seamanship-one-upmanship. 

I still love hoisting it when ever I use my other favorite bit of kit. My anchor! So much freedom in one hunk of metal!

MedSailor

PS I haven't used the sauna yet so that might take first place soon.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hands down, the most used tool on my boat is my sailing knife. It a Leatherman serrated blade that can be opened with one hand, has two different screw drivers and a beer bottle opener. Clipped inside my front right pocket at all times. Comes out a dozen times per day. Like this, but mine is metal.

Leatherman Crater c33Tx Combo Straight/Serrated Blade Knife - - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/411HtsL%[email protected]@[email protected]@411HtsL%2BpSL


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tool Wise: Dremel with flexible extension.

Galley Wise: 5 Quart Pressure cooker.

Sailing Wise: Monitor Windvane Steering.

Crew wise: My nubile Thai Girlfriend.

Comms: Free WIFI!


----------



## westsailpatti (Dec 11, 2014)

Well you said it could be anything , because our boat lends it's self to this type of stuff we try to get as much wood on the thing as possible . The other day some non boating people were walking the docks and asked me what is this thing ? Some old boat from the 50's. I took that as a compliment . This shot is of our stay sail boom and wood shell blocks . 

Main sheet blocks
[/URL
[URL=http://s27.photobucket.com/user/1westsail/media/001_zps29b789e2.jpg.html]


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Top of list is my Aries windvane. When in action it is a living part of our boat.

Most of you will scoff, but I love my ABI manual windlass. It's simple and strong, and the rhythmic back-and-forth as I haul anchor in the morning is soothing to the soul.

I'm loving our new stove/oven. Fresh bread and roast chicken is a wonderful treat after all these years of being without an oven.

Self-tailing winches! We installed a couple of new Andersens a couple of seasons ago and they have made a world of difference.

Electric tool wise, it's my Fein Multimaster. Manually speaking, it is my leatherman.


----------



## westsailpatti (Dec 11, 2014)

I have to admit I'm a knife freak , And Ka-Bar tops the list .


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have two things....

one came with the boat, the other --- after watching a video --- I added to the boat

On my designer's Choice 15 the pintles are different lengths, so you can line up one and then slot in the other.

I love this ball and quick release. Makes rigging so much faster

WEST MARINE Ball-Lok Quick-Release Pins | West Marine


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Code zero sail. I know many think I'm nuts but in light wind, we're still sailing, and it's a piece o cake to deploy. We used to call them reacher/drifters, but these new rollers make them so simple.

Espar. You might be cold all day, but it's tolerable if you're warm at below decks at the end of the day. Sips amp hours and sips diesel in return.

Deckwash. Otherwise that Maine Mud would never get off the chain, and stinking up the locker.

One Power Winch for the main halyard. If you time a tack the jib primaries don't require much cranking. If you roll your main, you cannot get the advantages of full battens. Add this one power winch, and raising the main, reefing, etc. become easy for old weaklings like us.

Sorry, more than one...


----------



## harmonic (Sep 10, 2013)

My garmin chartplotter is my favorite toy no DR no sextant sight and tables while feeling seasick,just follow the purple line.Second is my Aires windvane best crew ever no arguements or answering back.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Two thumbs up for our Nature's Head. 

We had used a portapotti for almost two seasons, including our two week "cruise" during our first season. Ten days before our two week trip this past season, I decided I wasn't going to deal with it anymore. 24 hours later the Nature's Head was delivered to the door, we installed it that weekend, and the following weekend we left on our trip. It. Was. Awesome. 

It sounds crazy, but I LOVE our head. The Origo 3000 runs a close second.


----------



## davester (Aug 8, 2007)

I am very pleased with my Dutchman Boom Brake. I used to avoid gybing when sailing solo in all but the lightest wind, and now gybing is part of the fun. The satisfaction comes from the way the boom eases across the boat and the feel of the tensioning line in my hand.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

ianjoub said:


> Where is the high dollar multimeter?


Ohhhhhhh the LOW dollar multimeter is part of it but doesnt fit in the pouch - I use it too often. Yes, i would like a nice clamp meter but they are too expensive  
I want to buy a third hand too so I can hold the object being tested as well as the pos and neg.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Ohhhhhhh the LOW dollar multimeter is part of it but doesnt fit in the pouch - I use it too often. Yes, i would like a nice clamp meter but they are too expensive
> I want to buy a third hand too so I can hold the object being tested as well as the pos and neg.


Go to Amazon. Got a great clamp-on multimeter for $25. Its some knock off brand, but works great and is pretty solidly built. Check the reviews.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

aeventyr60 said:


> Tool Wise: Dremel with flexible extension.
> 
> Galley Wise: 5 Quart Pressure cooker.
> 
> ...


If there are no pictures then it does not exist. And I don't mean the Dremel tool, pressure cooker,windvane moniter nor the comms....


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Shaeffer roller furl. Excellent. And perhaps the Eberspacher.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I am with Jon and Mike, except ours is a Monitor vane. Incredible usefulness for long distance sailing.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

My latest favorite gadget is my Standard horizon VHF with built in AIS. I love checking out boats or ships that I see and instantly having all the info on the vessel, its course and speed, at my fingertips in the cockpit on the display on the remote microphone. 

Otherwise, my favorite bit of kit is the engine shutoff switch. My favorite part of each voyage is when the engine goes off and we are under sail.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I forgot to include my composting head (Nature's Head). It has made a world of difference for us.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ......
> I want to buy a third hand too so I can hold the object being tested as well as the pos and neg.


Mark.. in many cases when the test points are close together with practice it's works well to hold both probes 'chopstick fashion' in one hand, leaving the other hand free to hold the meter or the device...

Besides... where exactly would you put that third hand???


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Wha a huge range of things! 

A few people said a dodger, enclosure etc. thats something I am working on this year. When that gets done i am sure it will make the boat more livable.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ...A few people said a dodger...


Did mention the canvas piece that zips in place to connect the dodger and the bimini? Now there's always plenty of shade in the cockpit.

I've been under the knife twice for skin cancer; shade has become very important.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

aeventyr60 said:


> Tool Wise: Dremel with flexible extension.
> 
> Galley Wise: 5 Quart Pressure cooker.
> 
> ...


Aeventyr, was it true the censors deleted your pictures? Are the bitter old dudes really having heart attacks? Oh well.


----------



## barefootnavigator (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm guessing this doesn't count but my Ukulele. It is the most used item on the boat not only by me and the sailorette but every time a guest comes by. Everybody seem to gravitate towards it and an instant party is started with live music ands who doesn't love live music. Its also a good way to calm down mid crisis in one of those WTF projects, and great on lazy windless afternoons. We have a rule on the boat that when the wind goes south we won't even consider kicking over the kicker till we have played the Ukulele for at least an hour. They are super small, easy to play not overly expensive and you know the old saying music calms the savage beast.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I reckon a Ukulele counts!!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

For those that listed tools, that's just embarrassing. While I enjoy a well maintained boat, and I enjoy DIY, The BOAT is the thing, not fixing it!

Kayak, bathing suit, fishing pole. And I'm pretty found of the transom extensions, as they facilitate the first 3.

If I refer to my wife as a "bit of kit" I'm in deep trouble.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm taking the more trivial approach.

I could not live without quart sized zip lock freezer bags. Parts holders, water resistance, organization and, oh yea, food storage.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

WHAT A GREAT THREAD MARK!

And my favorite kit is a good tool kit: Metric socket set for 1/4 and 3/8 drives. Screwdriver that holds 1/4 inch sockets, great for hose clamps. Racheting tubing cutter for hose up to 1 1/4" and pvc pipe. Set of open/closed end metric wrenches.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Seaduction said:


> WHAT A GREAT THREAD MARK!
> 
> And my favorite kit is a good tool kit: Metric socket set for 1/4 and 3/8 drives. Screwdriver that holds 1/4 inch sockets, great for hose clamps. Racheting tubing cutter for hose up to 1 1/4" and pvc pipe. Set of open/closed end metric wrenches.


We too pack a (ridiculous) amount of tools... but most of the time if I have to use them I'm not too happy, so on that score I'm with PDQ.. that said, I'm still thinking that when I need it the battery drill is the ticket.


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

The tools I decided to include in my "marina mechanic style tool bucket". There's nothing I can't tackle on board; planned or unplanned.


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Faster said:


> We too pack a (ridiculous) amount of tools... but most of the time if I have to use them I'm not too happy, so on that score I'm with PDQ.. that said, I'm still thinking that when I need it the battery drill is the ticket.


I just don't think its a "ridiculous amount" by any means. It only takes a small space in my toolbox and they are very handy for working on a Yanmar diesel. Its just what I thought of when Mark asked best kit on the boat. Of course the liquor cabinet, ice in the freezer and some "hot, hot, hot" Caribbean music on the stereo during sundowners is a pretty hard kit to beat. (oh dear, I forgot to mention the Bride.)

Cheers.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Mask, snorkel & fins.

Inspect & clean boat bottom, unfoul prop, check bottom type, check anchor set, reset anchor, find stuff dropped (*never* stays on deck: drop, 'ting', 'ploop', bubble-bubble-bubble.....), sightseeing, hunting dinner......


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

My two Kyocera 140 solar panels and by Blue Sky controller. The single purchase that I constantly am happy about!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Had a SS grab bar welded on to the dodger frame ( cockpit side) 

I then added stainless steel grab bars to both sides of the dodger. One of the best cost/benefit projects I've done.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

FarCry said:


> Nearly the same. I have a 120v 1/2" Milwaukee Right Angle Drill and a winch bit. It's a joy to turn on the inverter and raise the sails with it. Massive torque and I never need to worry if the battery is charged! A couple of weeks ago we were buddy boating with friends for a week in the SVI. Leaving the marina I had both sails up and trimmed in a couple of minutes while they were still trying to get their main up. I may have lied and told them I was just really strong. I was far enough away they couldn't see or didn't notice that I was "cheating".


I've been thinking about getting a self tailing winch for the main. I thought I'd use it for the main and as a windlass for the anchor. Now I have to get a drill and winch bit too!

And of course, one can not have too much solar. I only have 10 watts now, but it has made a huge difference. I'm in Florida now and the marinas seem to charge separately for electricity at a fairly steep rate. I've been off the grid and plan to stay that way, so I may need some more solar.

Scott 
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I must like long answers to simple questions.

We have 2 main tool bags on board. One is for sharp things that can cut you. The other is for non-sharp tool. That way, you can rummage around for the right wrench without getting your hand all cut up. One wire brush in a bag of wrenches can sour your day.

The monofilament we have running 6 inches above the spreaders. Reduced bird droppings from "everywhere" to "zero".

The AUX input to the stereo and the little adapter wire that I connected to it. The kids can plug their iThingys to it and play their music, and ours.

The electric compressor for the freezer and fridge holding plates. Installed it myself. And the special curcuit that lowers the temperature during sunny days when the solar panels have fully charged the house bank. Very little compressor usage at night. We ran the whole boat off one 4D wet cell last summer.

"Zippy" our dinghy. 25 mph with 2 people and gets up on plane with a few people aboard. And I can drag it up onto the beach myself. 20hp on an 11'6" RIB.

The solo sailing setup: electric windlass with a switch in the cockpit, chain rode, stackpack, lazy jacks, autopilot. I solo half the time.

Sugar scoop transom for loading people and things on and off the boat (kids, groceries, guests, grandma and grandpa). Really makes it easy to get into and out of the dinghy.

The pull cord that goes to the boarding light. One pull from the dinghy and the whole area is lit up. Even on the hard right now, that pull cord is the only circut breaker that's on. I never have to climb the ladder in the dark.

The engine.

All the normal sailling stuff, like hull, keel, mast, sails, rigging, etc. The boat!

The wind when it's just right.

Friends to enjoy it with.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

The auto pilot for sure....

And the solar panels , controlor and battery bank to keep me off the grid all summer..


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

In the R & R department I have to mention my Bose portable sound dock. Doesn't use house power, the sound quality is awesome and with a spare lithium battery I can listen to tunes all weekend long. Six seasons and still going strong.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

A few things:

These reclining seats:










They're comfy; fold flat for storage & versatile.

We wore out our first couple and I just picked up a pair of replacements - about 1/2 price at the TO boat show.

Modified my boarding ladder a couple of years ago:










Had two rungs added that swing down in a t-bar configuration. Great for re-boarding with fins on. Also deep enough to stand on for bathing in frigid water.

Use one of these neoprene lunch bags to hold a 4L bag of wine:










Modified it by cutting a hole in the corner for the nozzle. Hangs anywhere for easy access. We call it the 'Wine Tit' - patent pending.

Last year I rigged my new main with single-line reefing.

So far so good - can reef down to the first two points from the cockpit. The big disadvantage I've seen so far is all the spaghetti in the cockpit. Doesn't take long to tidy up though. Makes single-handing safer and I reef more frequently.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Westsailpatti--that's nice wood. Can I ask what you finished it with?
John V.


----------



## zeilfanaat (Feb 28, 2002)

Great thread!

I’d have to say the large-diameter wheel is my favorite bit of kit.

It allows me to comfortably sit outboard and drive, and, because I am fairly tall, when I stand behind the wheel, I can keep my arms and hands in a comfortable position and not be hunched over all the time. 

With the large wheel it takes little effort to make course adjustments, and it just makes the boat an absolute joy to sail upwind.


----------



## westsailpatti (Dec 11, 2014)

VallelyJ said:


> Westsailpatti--that's nice wood. Can I ask what you finished it with?
> John V.


Thanks John , the finish is three coats of Cetol Light . The boom is doug fir and the blocks are teak . As you can see it's fairly orange , I'm thinking of using Cetol Natural next time .


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> I want to buy a third hand too so I can hold the object being tested as well as the pos and neg.


I have about 6 different colored 2 foot long jumper wire sets with clips on both end for this reason.

So that is a good item in my kit!

Headband flashlight so I can see what my hands are doing.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Hard dodger
D400s
Fusion entertainment system
Meteoman barometer
Vectran sails
Parasail


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Great thread Mark! Back to the picture in your original post I have to vote for the tool roll / wrap (maybe not the BEST bit of kit but a damned fine addition to the boat). Too many tools got lost in the bottoms of various boxes, bags and buckets. Edges dulled except to cut the hand searching for something at the bottom of the heap inside.
Amazon has a load of tool wraps for little money, keeping everything organized is a matter of writing what is inside each with a sharpie.


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

Put in a a small folding workbench about 18in sq. Folds down on the bulkhead. Sholda done it a long time ago


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Best kit by far is my offshore heavy foulies. Stuff is bullet proof. I can go up on the bow in fire hose conditions and I'm completely dry inside when I go down below off watch. And since I race other people's boats more than my own boat, I get more use out of these than my race sails.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

my entire boat..lol turns out i only paid 5000 usd for it--is what my ericson got in sale. 
other than that--my gato. he is a soft furry sweet mean ass guardkat


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

My Barlows that I had sent back to Australia to be converted to self tailing. Came back good as new and work spectacularly. About half the price of new ones, and no holes to plug, teak to redo, etc. Best money I've spent on an upgrade so far.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Without a doubt pulling out the old diesel engine and converting the boat to electric propulsion. It has not only made me a better sailor but, I also don't hesitate to use it in combination with the sail because it is so quiet and vibration free. Always hated to fire up the diesel because that meant noise and vibration and a less peaceful day on the water. That's not an problem with electric propulsion. Plus with the solar panels and wind turbine I make fuel (energy) while at anchor and smile as I pass by the fuel docks.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 8, 2013)

Something most sailors take for granted, furling head sail. I hanked on sails for so many years the hanks were almost worn through. And my autohelm.


----------



## Jiminri (Aug 26, 2012)

Anchor wash down. My current boat came with it installed. Given the amount of thick Chesapeake mud that almost always coats the chain and anchor (at least in the spots where I anchor), the ability to clean the chain before it comes aboard is wonderful!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Delta T bailed it.
John


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

My wife.


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

jerryrlitton said:


> If there are no pictures then it does not exist. And I don't mean the Dremel tool, pressure cooker,windvane moniter nor the comms....


How the hell can one take a picture of free wi-fi???:laugher


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

nighthawk said:


> How the hell can one take a picture of free wi-fi???:laugher


Jerry knows what free wifi looks like.:laugher


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

aeventyr60 said:


> Jerry knows what free wifi looks like.:laugher


Yes *we* do.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

nighthawk said:


> How the hell can one take a picture of free wi-fi???:laugher


Like this....however you may have to leave your boat.


----------



## Halcyon1 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pete


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Best $50 I ever spent on a tool for the boat.

Amazon.com: Vividia 8mm USB Flexible Inspection Camera Borescope Endoscope: Camera & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31r0YMZ25ML


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> Best $50 I ever spent on a tool for the boat.
> 
> Amazon.com: Vividia 8mm USB Flexible Inspection Camera Borescope Endoscope: Camera & Photo


I *just* got one of those! Showed up in the mail on Monday.

I obviously have a much, much simpler boat than you, but even a little Catalina 22 has all sorts of nooks and crannies that you can't see into. I'm hoping I'll be able to get it up in the keel trunk to look at the keel pin, but it might be too large for it. I'll see.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Best $50 I ever spent on a tool for the boat.
> 
> Amazon.com: Vividia 8mm USB Flexible Inspection Camera Borescope Endoscope: Camera & Photo


Guess this trumps the ol mirror on an extendable stick doo dad. Darn, keeping up with you guys is getting tougher and tougher.:laugher


----------

